# Piranha Tank At Zoo



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that have a freaking pearl stingray in there with them




























... hope it does not become food one day









anyways heres the video...


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

...What size tank is that! lol

15 pygos in what seems like a...idk..MASSIVE tank.

Sexy.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that also adds to why i love it so much... you could go swimming near the back and not bother your pygos


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice setup. her voice was real annoying though. if i was visiting, id try to slip that stingray in a bag and take it home haha it was pretty


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

His Majesty said:


> very nice setup. her voice was real annoying though. if i was visiting, id try to slip that stingray in a bag and take it home haha it was pretty


Thats why they put it with the piranha, didnt you hear the part when the girl said: "when the stingray was alone people kept trying to steel it so we had to hire some red belly and yellow belly piranha to watch over it"


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

/leaves to buy some stingrays


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

awesome dude...beautiful piranhas..huge and fat....


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

starve them for a week then throw that kid in


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Smoke said:


> /leaves to buy some stingrays


nooooooo. i now see a few new cohab threads in the p discussion forum. brace yourselves.

nice, thick pygos...almost a little too thick.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

the one thing protecting rays like that is the price tag and availability....

i think people will realize you need a 10,000 gallon tank with 15 reds to make that work not a 55g with 10 reds


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Cool video, Bob!...Nice find!..Thanks for sharing!...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I think i just saw my soul mate


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ba20 said:


> I think i just saw my soul mate


If you are refering to Ms. Gwen Cruz, the young lady in the video, you might want to take her out and treat her to a nice candlelight dinner, and then whisper in her ear..."Hey babe, I'm glad that you are a fish enthusiast and what not, but that particular species is called a Piraya!...not a orange bellied piranha!".....







......


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nicccce







dream tank


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Da said:


> I think i just saw my soul mate


If you are refering to Ms. Gwen Cruz, the young lady in the video, you might want to take her out and treat her to a nice candlelight dinner, and then whisper in her ear..."Hey babe, I'm glad that you are a fish enthusiast and what not, but that particular species is called a Piraya!...not a orange bellied piranha!".....







......








[/quote]

O that aint the only thing id whisper


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

lol 
the vid clearly shows how we usually overstock our aquariums..

Under-stocking is the way to go with piranhas, IMO.

The tank looks so much cleaner, and you can do so much more with 
the scaping.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree 100%


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> lol
> the vid clearly shows how we usually overstock our aquariums..
> 
> Under-stocking is the way to go with piranhas, IMO.
> ...


like i hinted at earlier, they need to start underfeeding them too







when they get to be monster size, those are gonna be some fat bastards.


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

A shame way too fat, unhealty pygo's


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I like how she works for the zoo and calls them orange belly piranha instead of Piraya, you can see the flames going up their sides even lol. I can't wait to hear how someone tries to keep a stingray with their shoal now cause they see this video and think it will work LOL







Awesome video though


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, every zoo I ever visited, the pygos were grossly overweight..

I guess their reputation as murderous terrors supersedes them, even in zoos where their keepers 
will even defend them against such a false claim..

Why wouldn't they feed them the proper amount then??

--Maybe the price of that nice ray in there has them a bit nervous! LOL

They don't even know the difference between a red belly, and a piraya. Maybe one of our members here can 'enlighten' their aquarium displays with at least some proper names.. I would love to have a job at the zoo aquarium. I'd have all their freshwater displays looking spiffy in no time.

Just give me a truckload of plants, and some scuba gear!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they probably know what piraya is but we call natt's red belly's so it would make sense to me they would call piraya orange bellys or another common name since piraya is the sci name, just a though...

The feeding I agree I don't like the fat pygos but its probably because they are fed almost daily and throughout the year vs letting them use there fat reserves during the summer months like they would in the dry season and risk cannibalism. Or they are just unaware of the fast that happens during the dry season and feed the same amount year round.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice video, thanks for sharing...









And yeap, they are overfeeding those lazy Ps... i prefer the more natural look of thinner Ps...


----------

